# Peterson Racing Green Pipe



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi Everynoe,

I'm interested in buying the attached pipe but I have a few questions. I've never owned a Peterson, are there any quirks about their pipes that I should know about.

Also, I really like the racing green color. Is it a stain or is it painted? Will it interfere with the pipes ability to dry out and to transfer heat?

If anyone knows these answers they would be greatly appreciated!!

Thanks.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

I own one thanks to Smitty 

I have to say for me there is no quirks. I believe it is a stain and it doesn't impact the drying out of the pipe. 

I say if you like the look buy it, you won't be sorry at all. They are even more beautiful in person.

Hope this helps you a bit.

Shawn


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Great pipe at a good price, that one. I own one myself. It's a green stain, so it's waxed, not varnished & smokes great .... a litle word to the wise, however, is to keep it out of the sun for long periods .... mine was on a table where the sun hits it & the stain faded to an ugly yellowish on one side ..... so I flipped the pipe over & let the sun do it's trick to the other side. lol .... now it's uniformly ugly yellowish :tu .... great smoker though.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I've had one for almost seven years. Great smoker, looks good. No complaints at all.

I never knew that about the sun. Thanks for the warning, monsoon


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Hi Everynoe,
> 
> I'm interested in buying the attached pipe but I have a few questions. I've never owned a Peterson, are there any quirks about their pipes that I should know about.
> 
> ...


Can't go wrong with a Peterson. They smoke well, and look great. Only quirk is that if it is a "system" pipe it has a reservoir in the bowl that is supposed to collect moisture and provide a cooler/dryer smoke. If you run your pipe cleaner through it may not go into the bowl but into the reservoir, especially on a bent model. So be sure after your pipe rests to take off the stem and give it a thorough look.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

I love that pipe, hope to get one like it for myself one day. It looks like it has a plip, I like them but not everybody does.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't think that it is a "system" pipe. But yes, it does have a p-lip mouthpiece. How does a "P-lip" differ from other mouthpieces?


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

Slow Triathlete said:


> I don't think that it is a "system" pipe. But yes, it does have a p-lip mouthpiece. How does a "P-lip" differ from other mouthpieces?


the main difference is the hole is on top instead of at the very end like a normal one, supposedly it helps tongue bite.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Slow Triathlete said:


> I don't think that it is a "system" pipe. But yes, it does have a p-lip mouthpiece. How does a "P-lip" differ from other mouthpieces?


The P-Lip blows the smoke from the top and onto the roof of your mouth.

It is different but I like it.

Shawn


----------



## Subotaj (Jan 8, 2008)

First time to smoke Peterson.. you will really, really enjoy this event.
Peterson pipes are so wonderful pipes. you will feel it and understand this after the first bowl.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

That's odd, but I'll try anything once!!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ShawnP said:


> The P-Lip blows the smoke from the top and onto the roof of your mouth.
> 
> It is different but I like it.
> 
> Shawn


It's made to smoke differently as stated, but it feels different in the mouth/teeth as well. If you are a clincher/biter you may not like the rounded feel.

Because I only have one P-lip in my rotation, it's allways weird when I pick it up & put it in my mouth, as I'm not used to that bit feel.


----------



## mparker (Nov 26, 2007)

My buddy has the same pipe and loves it.


----------



## mparker (Nov 26, 2007)

Let me add this would be a great pipe for Saint Patty's Day.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

a great pete...period.


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

A very nice pipe. With the plip, you have to put the pipe further into your mouth to draw from it. This may seem awkward at first, and will probably take some getting used to.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Beautiful pipe. I love how my Petes smoke but could never get cozy with a P-lip. (I just gave my only P-lip pipe away in hopes someone else will enjoy it.)


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm with you all on the p-lip, P-lip BAD, fishtail GOOD.


----------



## SAjunidog (Oct 1, 2007)

DubintheDam said:


> I'm with you all on the p-lip, P-lip BAD, fishtail GOOD.


I never really got the point of a fishtail. I can't tellt he difference between a f/t and a normal bit (never smoked a p-lip, but I imagine the difference should be pretty obvious). Now I do think they can be very nice artistically, but practically speaking I don't see anything special about them.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

SAjunidog said:


> I never really got the point of a fishtail. I can't tellt he difference between a f/t and a normal bit (never smoked a p-lip, but I imagine the difference should be pretty obvious). Now I do think they can be very nice artistically, but practically speaking I don't see anything special about them.


I should correct myself, Peterson's don't really do fishtails, just normal bits. The P-lips are a great and worthy invention, but it is an acquired taste and suits some and many...but others...not.


----------

